# Is this the Fifty+ Years Old Mens Forum?



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Just curious.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Do you think we doing something wrong that discourages women from joining?

Or is it simply there's less women our age into mtbs?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Just curious.


Almond Roca.

One of these days she's going to hit me with that mace and chain of hers.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Velobike said:


> Do you think we doing something wrong that discourages women from joining?
> 
> Or is it simply there's less women our age into mtbs?


Yes it does sound you you gentlemen are discouraging us from joining in on the discussions. There being less women over 50 riding so make the ladies feel welcome and encourage more to join in instead of pretending we aren't here.

For example e.g., Hey Old *Dudes* - Anyone try a Specialized Levo or eMTB?

You guys also had the *Gentlemen* Hypothetically, *Mid-Life Crises*, *Old Fart* etc...

What's up with that? 

By the way, I not mad .


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> Almond Roca.
> 
> One of these days she's going to hit me with that mace and chain of hers.


Almond Roca is going to solve everything that's wrong in the world.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Fuzzle said:


> - Anyone try a Specialized Levo or eMTB?
> 
> You guys also had the *Mid-Life Crises*, *Old Fart* etc...


Seems like some of those are inclusive....BTW are you a woman?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hear her roar!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh and I missed Nutrition/Dieting tips for *old geezers*


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

jeffscott said:


> Seems like some of those are inclusive....BTW are you a woman?


I'm both.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

both what?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ladmo said:


> both what?


Can someone help him out here?


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> Can someone help him out here?


Are you a hermaphrodite? Bi-sexual? Bi-polar? Schizophrenic? Btw, here's a thread I started that is as inclusive as you want it to be.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/colonoscopy-1005137.html


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Ladmo said:


> both what?


She's old, female and just one of the dudes here in the geriatric ward of mtbr.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

We are an exclusive club for sure, yet some may identify as other-than-male for the sake of restroom usage.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Fuzzle said:


> Oh and I missed Nutrition/Dieting tips for *old geezers*


Had to look that one up.....I thought it just meant old cause when you are old you wheeze a lot.....geeze wheeze?

Turns out it means an eccentric or old guy in Britain or just old guy in the US.

learn something everyday.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Wish my wife would ride bikes with me. I've seen 2 women riding on the trails this year. 1 with no helmet but her numbnut boyfriend didn't have one on.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Fuzzle said:


> Just curious.


Rode the Donner Train Tunnels last weekend with my 50+ wife...


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ladmo said:


> Are you a hermaphrodite? Bi-sexual? Bi-polar? Schizophrenic? Btw, here's a thread I started that is as inclusive as you want it to be.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/colonoscopy-1005137.html


Are you a hermaphrodite, Bi-sexual, Bi-polar, Schizophrenic grumpy old man...LOL! 

BTW, the politically correct term is not hermaphrodite. It's intersex.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> Are you a hermaphrodite, Bi-sexual, Bi-polar, Schizophrenic grumpy old man...LOL!
> 
> BTW, the politically correct term is not hermaphrodite. It's intersex.


As Popeye would say, I am what I am, and that's all that I am!.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ladmo said:


> As Popeye would say, I am what I am, and that's all that I am!.


Popeye was a wise man .


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

The "Best saddle for prostate" is probably specific to those with prostates. Other than that, all 579 genders are welcome.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Still confused????Not even sure about what.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

patski said:


> Rode the Donner Train Tunnels last weekend with my 50+ wife...


Does she know you divulged her age?

Nice ride report BTW. I checked it out the other day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2016)

Fuzzle said:


> Yes it does sound you you gentlemen are discouraging us from joining in on the discussions. There being less women over 50 riding so make the ladies feel welcome and encourage more to join in instead of pretending we aren't here.


it's not hard to figure, really it's not. just join the hundreds of inclusive thread conversations without drama(like here)


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> it's not hard to figure, really it's not. just join the hundreds of inclusive thread conversations without drama(like here)


Gentlemen,

I'm not angry or trying to start conflict. I just find this subject of gender equality interesting, especially in this sport for obvious reasons. I also want to point out most us older folks grew up in a time when things weren't so equal regarding gender, race, religion, and sexual orientation. We still have a way to go.

A little harmless debate is a good thing IMO. Going back and fourth with our ideas causes one to do a little digging. Life experience shapes our of view society, ourselves and how we treat others. It doest matter if it's done on a MTB form any other.

We need to use our brains more then ever when we are over 50. MTB isn't always a cure all for everything.

I put this here instead of the OC because in the OC it can get out of control. I like and respect you guys. From what I have learned in some of the other threads here is there's a difference of opinion on many subjects. I've seen so much drama and heated discussions. Sometimes people have been offended and hurt.

Some of your comments make me smile and laugh. No negative drama intended .


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Does Gloria Steinem mtb? She should.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Fuzzle said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I'm not angry or trying to start conflict....No negative drama intended .


And that's how we took it.

Feel free to give us a poke anytime we step out of line. Our generation is used to being kept in line...


----------



## ilanarama (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> *Gentlemen*,
> 
> I'm not angry or trying to start conflict. I just find this subject of gender equality interesting, especially in this sport for obvious reasons. I also want to point out most us older folks grew up in a time when things weren't so equal regarding gender, race, religion, and sexual orientation. We still have a way to go....


Now who's making assumptions? 

(Not a man, gentle or otherwise.)


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Velobike said:


> And that's how we took it.
> 
> Feel free to give us a poke anytime we step out of line. Our generation is used to being kept in line...


I certainly will.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

ilanarama said:


> Now who's making assumptions?
> 
> (Not a man, gentle or otherwise.)


lol!


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

Do you even whip?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DH40 said:


> Do you even whip?


I'm a June Cleaver type.

Plenty of dominant males here who could help you live out your dark fantasies.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm a June Cleaver type.
> 
> Plenty of dominant males here who could help you live out your dark fantasies.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


>


:lol:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Lone Rager said:


> Does Gloria Steinem mtb? She should.


Perfect example, right Fuzzle?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Almond Roca...


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Is this the Fifty+ Years Old Mens Forum? 


Fuzzle said:


> Just curious.


Maybe there's a whiff of testosterone (faint) in the 50+ forum because most of us old fart geezer dudes can count the number of 50+ female mtb riders we personally know on, oh, * ZERO* fingers? Not going to be held accountable for the only social/behavioral model I've experienced in 30 years of mountain bike riding. Granted, in earlier years some of our wives had bikes and we'd ride together but a same age female rider able to ride with the group on pace- same skill set- same terrain just hasn't been in my experience. In recent years I've been on some rides with a couple of 30ish females who had the goods but that's not the issue you raise here.

I recently came back to riding and noticed this 50+ forum. It doesn't feel exclusive or inclusive, just feels like what any group of older guys with a shared interest talk about.

There is a *"Women's Lounge - a place for women to discuss their mtb views"* further down the MTBR index page. That seems pretty blatantly sexist..


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

the definition of sexist means "thinking one is superior" The women's Lounge has zero do to with sexism and everything to do with a place where where women can talk about what's important to them without having to put up with unwanted and unhelpful male interjection. Men are welcome in the women's forum- as long as they don't resort to mansplaining, condescending. If you really want to hang out while saddle sores, periods are discussed be our guest.

As for the topic at hand, 50+ women, sorry you don't see more on the trail. There's a very wide age range in my biking circles. Just last weekend I was out with 55, 58, 47 and 52.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Sexist was the wrong adjective, sorry. Gender inclusive? The sub-title of the Women's Lounge seems to dispute your assertion that males are invited. Doubtful that any guys are bothered by being excluded.

My only point is that far more 50+ male riders just have not had experience with female peers in the sport, so if the 50+ forum feels like a man cave it probably isn't on purpose. Lots more good female riders in their 20s, 30s, 40s and that's great.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the reason I don't see many 50+ women out on the trail is because I'm not fast enough....


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

formica said:


> Perfect example, right Fuzzle?


Classic :yesnod:.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

azjeff said:


> Sexist was the wrong adjective, sorry. Gender inclusive? The sub-title of the Women's Lounge seems to dispute your assertion that males are invited. Doubtful that any guys are bothered by being excluded.
> 
> My only point is that far more 50+ male riders just have not had experience with female peers in the sport, so if the 50+ forum feels like a man cave it probably isn't on purpose. Lots more good female riders in their 20s, 30s, 40s and that's great.


I have been riding 30 plus years myself. I was one of the few women on the rides back then and it was sort of lonely. I guess you can say there just wasn't as much support or encouragement for us back then so that's why in some places there aren't as many 50+ ladies on rides.

Things are so different now. Where I live there are so many women who ride of all ages. It's insane. Some just even started too. I know a couple over 50 and one over 60 who could probably kick your a$$...lol!

I probably wouldn't have brought any attention to this matter if their wasn't a history here of some guys being disrespectful to us 50 plus ladies. Saying things like we are *****y, controlling, not as athletic etc...

Thant's not nice.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Fuzzle said:


> I know a couple over 50 and one over 60 who could probably kick your a$$...lol!


That would be an interesting experience. What part of the country do these kicka$$ women call home?

Kind of a bold thing to say to someone you know nothing about.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

azjeff said:


> That would be an interesting experience. What part of the country do these kicka$$ women call home?
> 
> Kind of a bold thing to say to someone you know nothing about.


I live in Bend, Or. It's an incubator for elite and athletes of all levels.

One can be bold and say whatever they want behind the safety of laptop screen. Don't tell me you're offended by my statement about a lady close to your age kicking your a$$ and being more skilled then you. Why is that so hard for you to comprehend?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Fuzzle said:


> ...Don't tell me you're offended by my statement about a lady close to your age kicking your a$$ and being more skilled then you. Why is that so hard for you to comprehend?


I think it would be more than likely.

There's not so many women mtb riding as men in the first place, and there's a self selection process going on as they get older. From watching my wife and her friends it's obvious that children take a major hit out of leisure time. And as fitness is lost weight goes on, and as the weight goes on, more fitness is lost.

Only the most enthusiastic have persisted, and the thing about enthusiasts is they will keep working away and getting better and better. Any fitness lost to age is made up in skills.

So that's a major generalisation, but yes, I am not surprised if any woman near my age has the legs on me.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Velobike said:


> I think it would be more than likely.
> 
> There's not so many women mtb riding as men in the first place, and there's a self selection process going on as they get older. From watching my wife and her friends it's obvious that children take a major hit out of leisure time. And as fitness is lost weight goes on, and as the weight goes on, more fitness is lost.
> 
> ...


I know there are more male riders. That's obvious. There are some exceptions out there and I have seen them with my own eyes. These women ride, race and train hard. There serious and fearless. One of the local women coaches in town is in her mid 60's. Unless you are an elite level rider these ladies probably could keep up on any ride you fine gentlemen took them on.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Fuzzle said:


> I live in Bend, Or. It's an incubator for elite and athletes of all levels.
> 
> One can be bold and say whatever they want behind the safety of laptop screen. Don't tell me you're offended by my statement about a lady close to your age kicking your a$$ and being more skilled then you. Why is that so hard for you to comprehend?


Nope, no offended at all. It would be a new experience to have a 50+ woman rider show up at a ride and ride with or away from the group. When you mention they're serious racers that puts a little different spin on it don't you think? If Bend , Or has a population of skilled older female mtb riders that's pretty cool but not representative of the rest of the older mtb world out here in small town USA. Just my experience in 30 yrs of riding here and there around the US.

Back to your original post, yeah mountain biking is pretty much a boy's club for whatever reason, and the subset 50+ likely even more so. The outright disrespect you mention is wrong and not something the majority here condone or participate in, but there always seems to be some guy who does it. That's something for you to take up with MTBR.com, it's a private site and their rules of behavior. The other thing, the male inclusive language, well what would you like? You made an observation that's true. Now what?

For instance, the guy who writes about his junk hanging in the toilet water, he shouldn't write it because it's probably gender biased?

PS: no disrespect intended in any of my scribblings.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> Or has a population of skilled older female mtb riders that's pretty cool but not representative of the rest of the older mtb world out here in small town USA.


I think you are generalizing. Or perhaps I'm generalizing when I say that I see that regionally there is a very strong subset of more mature female riders, from the logging road riders up to racers and dirt jumpers. I frequent two different women's ride groups in two different states, plus I'm well acquainted with another huge network in a major metro/biking area.... all are filled with a fair number of +50 females. My regular ladies ride that I lead routinely has a few of us older gals. I teach mtb, and there
are a few older gals in the classes, at events i volunteer at. Perhaps you just don't "see" us. That wouldn't be unusual.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Whenever any women of any age express interest in mountain biking, I immediately refer them to the local woman's mountain biking group, so they can get started in a comfortable environment. Don't know about the rest of the country, but in Washington, there is a large and growing support group of women riders. They call themselves the Crank Sisters. Woman only rides, skills classes, trail work days, social events, etc...

Every group ride I've ever been on that included women was better for them being there. We need more women mountain bikers.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Ladmo said:


> We need more women mountain bikers.


Sure do. I was pleasantly surprised to meet a couple older women at trails in the past few weeks. Had the pleasure of riding briefly with one who may be close to my age Sat.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm responsible for the current off-track direction this is taking from the OP by suggesting that the lack of exposure to vintage female riders could be responsible for the obvious gender inclusive discussion sometimes seen here. Apologies for the derail. Several have given examples that prove my experience wrong. 

So back to the intent of the OP, what would you minority gender riders suggest?


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> Oh and I missed Nutrition/Dieting tips for *old geezers*


Fuzzle, that was my post. Sorry if I did not include the ladies in my post. I guess it should have said: Nutrition/Dieting tips for old geezers and geezerettes..

That said, like a lot of the others that posted, I don't see as many 50+ women riding or for that matter, even 30+ women riding. I ride with a group twice a week that is open to all, and our only requirements are: 1. You must wear a helmet, 2. You must bring water, 3. You must have a kit for flat repair. In the 4 years that I have ridden with them, we have had two women ride with us. Both of them are excellent riders, BTW. They are both fast, fit, and responsible, I am happy to ride with either or both of them.

For whatever reasons or reasons, I simply don't see that many 50+ women riding. Two weeks ago, the neighborhood bike association met for a group ride on a Sat. morning, open to all. Most of the riders were in the 30+ group. Out of the approximately 30 riders, there were 6 women. I had just come back from my ride, so I did not join them.

Where I live, there is a great internet site that lists rides every day of the week, and on weekends, in various parts of the country. Each ride will post the skill and fitness level, the distance, a general description of the route, start time, approximate ride time, and what you should bring with you. I have never seen a ride that excludes women, and to my knowledge, everyone is invited, with the requirement being that you have the skills and fitness for the ride, and you bring with you what has been posted.

I personally am trying to get my wife more into riding. She enjoys it, she loves what it does for her fitness, and of course, it's quality time for us to be together. I am lucky if she comes out once a week, as she has her gym routine that she won't give up.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Galeforce5 said:


> Fuzzle, that was my post. Sorry if I did not include the ladies in my post. I guess it should have said: Nutrition/Dieting tips for old geezers and geezerettes..


Careful. Inventing a word for an older female rider by adding -ette to a derogatory word for an old guy that we throw back and forth at each other in fun probably isn't cool. We need these women to tell us what they call each other in humor that's the equivalent to our geezer. Proper verbiage is one step toward parity in the 50+ forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Badass.

At least that's what they call me.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

formica said:


> Badass.
> 
> At least that's what they call me.


damn straight :thumbsup:.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

azjeff said:


> Careful. Inventing a word for an older female rider by adding -ette to a derogatory word for an old guy that we throw back and forth at each other in fun probably isn't cool. We need these women to tell us what they call each other in humor that's the equivalent to our geezer. Proper verbiage is one step toward parity in the 50+ forum.:thumbsup:


Walking on eggshells huh? :lol:

I certainly don't think bringing up guys stuff/humor is exclusive. I'm all about humor of most any kind. I think some examples you have gave are far reaching as they don't pertain to my original statement. I know it's all in good fun and makes for great spectator entertainment .

I was never angry. I just want to enlighten. We name threads to call attention. If it's not a gender specific issue then it should be named accordingly. I don't personally care how it's done as long as no one is insulted or excluded. Ladies and gents, people, everyone etc... It's not rocket science.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

formica said:


> the definition of sexist means "thinking one is superior"


Huh learn something everyday....

I thought it meant liking sex.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

jeffscott said:


> Huh learn something everyday....
> 
> I thought it meant liking sex.


Nah, NOT liking it, eg racist.

So who's going to be sexist now?


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

I like women.


----------

